

Improving Education with free Web 2.0 tools - kristinaw303
http://tech-tweak.com/2011/04/improving-education-with-web-2-0.html

======
happypeter
Yes, the web has really changed how education can be done. We have google, we
have wikipedia... accessing knowledge has never been easier. I work since last
year as a trainer, my passion is letting young college students be educated in
a whole new way.(I am from China, I love my college time, but hate all the
courses I was given) So I write blogs to let them understand the importance of
freedom in their life and learning, I do screencasts to teach them some
practical programming skills so that they won't go hungry fighting for their
dreams.

I am very exiting doing all these. I do not need to repeat same thing again
and agin. Teaching is now done cheaply and efficiently as never happened
before.

------
happypeter
And also we have all kinds of collaboration tools(Basecamp, github, all kinds
of forums...) to make working together a more efficient process, I think
similar things can be done in education. The experience I learned as a
opensource programer shows me awesome possibilities, I actually learnt Ruby on
Rails, in order to build new game rules to organize the students together and
get them fully interested and motivated to learn. I have not done much, but I
will work on.

